# Seredyn



## JemNY (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about Seredyn? I've heard it relieves anxiety and is all natural.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Just wiki knowlegde...

valerian is a bit questionable, with these side effects

Few adverse events attributable to valerian have been reported.[5] Large doses or chronic use may result in stomach ache, apathy, and a feeling of mental dullness or mild depression. In some individuals, valerian can cause stomach ache, anxiety, and night terrors (see above).

I know personally that the other two active ingredients you can get from passion fruit tea and green tea. I would recommend teas, its a more natural process, and it has a long and much studied history.

How did you plan on taking it? a pill?

I always start with a food or drink before i would revert to taking something in pill form. I'm a big green teas advocate.


----------



## melissagpc (Sep 30, 2008)

I take it, it worked after about 2 weeks, and i am soooo thankful for it!


----------

